
The History of Python: Adding Support for User-defined Classes - cstejerean
http://python-history.blogspot.com/2009/02/adding-support-for-user-defined-classes.html
======
mcav
Interesting that Guido didn't want to have an explicit "self" variable
initially. Turned out to be a good idea in retrospect, in terms of clarity.
When I head back to C/C++ code, I often find myself adding "this->" all over
the place out of habit.

